# Looking to buy have questions. Old south bend



## NTHER91 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey guys. I am going to be looking at an old south bend later and getting more pics and the such. Now I'm relatively new to this so any help would be great. I know most questions to ask but I have many for you guys, 


If you could identify it also I would love it. Guy said it was a southy but didn't know anything else about it. I figured a 9. 


So in looking at the picture. Can I add a quick change gear box to that. And what else should I be looking for? I know the ways, the gears, the apron and head stock and so on. But I don't know the real problem areas if any.  Thanks for any help guys


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2017)

NTHER91 said:


> View attachment 143833
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your just mentioned them all, lol. Your smarter than you think you are. Yes that looks like a 9. If you want a lathe with a gearbox then I advise that you wait till you find one. You can convert it or add it on but it will probably be very costly. People have done it but you either need a lot of money or patience, usually both.


----------



## NTHER91 (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you!!  And I actually decided not to go through with it. But the guy only wanted 700$ for the lathe and a top and two drawer middle box Kennedy of course. Has interapid test and a bunch of tools it's an estate sale. If anyone is near Dayton Ohio let me know I'll give you the info.


----------



## 4ssss (May 3, 2017)

When I'm looking at picking up a SB 9A, the first things I look for are if it has a double tumbler gear box and if it has large dials in the cross slide and compound.  The next thing is if it has a micrometer stop, and a thread dial. Believe it or not those 4 things are probably worth more than the entire lathe, and if you need to buy them seperately, you'll see why they are.


----------

